

Mozilla Finally Releases Its Browser Ad Product, Hints At Programmatic In 2015 - ahstilde
http://www.adexchanger.com/online-advertising/mozilla-finally-releases-its-browser-ad-product-hints-at-programmatic-in-2015/

======
pinaceae
My god, what are they thinking!?

